# Core pear intact??



## murph306 (Mar 22, 2006)

hi, i am very new to this game, i moved away to uni this yr and have since got rather into this cooking business  
i am wanting to do a pear dessert this weekend, and most recipes i have read instruct to peel and core pear with stem intact. I was wondering how to core a pear without halfing it first  
please help!!

(i realise this may be a schoolboy question but i really cant think how)
thanks


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hello,
Some people use a melon baller, this is a scoop, like an ice cream scoop without the release mechanism. Scoop out the seeds from the bottom.
You can also do this with a small knife or a spoon. Basically remove the seeds from the bottom trying to leave as much of the pear intact.


----------



## murph306 (Mar 22, 2006)

thats a massive help thanks!
i figured it must have been something simple like that

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Murph,

Besides the melon baller, you can also use the potato-peeler, the end that has the oval type edge. Just dig in there from the bottom of the pear and remove the core and seeds. After peeling it, take a small thin slice off the bottom of the pear, and it will stand up on your plate better.

Select pears that have a nice stem, and your presentation will be nice. What kind of pears are you doing?

h.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ahh Poached Pears! Always one of my favorite deeserts to make. I would challenge myself to come up with new ways to serve them. You can almost never go wrong with them. They are versatile and always elegant!


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

An apple corer can be useful too, so long as one doesn't get too enthusiastic.


----------



## jeebus (Dec 1, 2005)

^^^well on a different note.....people still serve poached pears? I though they went out with smoked taradactyl breast.


----------

